# Marmaduke



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

http://www.gocomics.com/marmaduke/2015/05/16

I snarfed my coffee when I saw this. Neighbor has a HUGE _*Rottweiler*_ and he can dance when he sees me headed for the smoker.


----------



## themule69 (May 17, 2015)

Foam it's not just you that has this problem.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

